# I have a question because I don't know what to do



## paradoxa4

思い余るので、質問が在る。
 生きるべきか死ぬべきか。答えてください。

 Does that make sense? I tried by my own.
I wrote that because I wanted, that's not a translation.

Just in case I might be misunderstood or just nonsense:

"I have a question, because I don't know what to do. Should I live or die? Please answer me"


----------



## frequency

Good!  But if I dare to say, 質問がある is more natural. Or あります is fine, too


----------



## Flaminius

ええっ、さすがに「思い余るので」はまずいでしょう。

どうすればいいかわからず、質問があります。
私は生きるべきか死ぬべきか、教えてください。


----------



## frequency

確かに迷ったけどWeblioにそれも載ってたので良いことにしてしまった=3


----------



## 涼宮

Flaminius said:


> ええっ、さすがに「思い余るので」はまずいでしょう。
> 
> どうすればいいかわから*ず*、質問があります。
> 私は生きるべきか死ぬべきか、教えてください。



それを使った理由は、「～ず」という活用はこの文脈で「～ので/～から/～なくて」って同じで、もっとフォーマルでしょうか


----------



## hkenneth

涼宮 said:


> それを使った理由は、「～ず」という活用はこの文脈で「～ので/～から/～なくて」って同じで、もっとフォーマルでしょうか



「～ず」っては古典助動詞なのです。確かにフォーマルと文学性のような感じがあるんですが、「なくて」と「てから」という活用に対して、少し違い意味があると思います。例えば、「夕食をしなくて寝ていく」ここの「夕食をしない」ことは「寝ていく」ことが発生する前に決まっているのです、そんな感じがあります。「どこも行かずに待っている」ここの「どこも行かず」ことは「待っている」ことにつけて同じ時間で発生する感じがあります。


----------



## 涼宮

「～ず」っては「～ないで/～ぬきにして」と似ていたともう知りましたが、この文脈ではそうでないと思います。私にとってこの文脈で「～ず」というのは「から」のような感じがあると思います。
「どうすればいいか分からないので/から、質問があります」という文は、私にとって、Flaminiusさんに書かれたのと同じ意味を持ちます。しかし、確かではないので質問したんです。


----------



## Flaminius

書いたものの意図としては、この「ず」は、「ない」の補充法的連用形だったんですけど。わたしは文章では当たり前に使いますし、口頭表現でもそれほど改まった場面でなくても使います。

「ない」の連用形は混乱していて、本来なら「なく」になるはずだったと思いますが、その形は形容詞としての「ない」に限定されます。「ないで」のようなテ形で連用形を代替することができる場合もありますが、この文では不可です。

「から」や「ので」を避けて連用形にした理由は、連用形自体原因・理由を表す働きがあるので、理由は軽く触れる程度にして、会話を前に進めるのに適切だからです。


----------



## hkenneth

Flaminius said:


> 書いたものの意図としては、この「ず」は、「ない」の補充法的連用形だったんですけど。わたしは文章では当たり前に使いますし、口頭表現でもそれほど改まった場面でなくても使います。
> 
> 「ない」の連用形は混乱していて、本来なら「なく」になるはずだったと思いますが、その形は形容詞としての「ない」に限定されます。「ないで」のようなテ形で連用形を代替することができる場合もありますが、この文では不可です。
> 
> 「から」や「ので」を避けて連用形にした理由は、連用形自体原因・理由を表す働きがあるので、理由は軽く触れる程度にして、会話を前に進めるのに適切だからです。



どうしてこの文では「ないで」が不可ですか？「なくて」ならできませんか？


----------



## Flaminius

「なくて」は可能です。これを使った構文は、理由をあらわします。

「ないで」が不可なのは、理由をあらわさず、「AをしなかったがBをした」という意味になるからです。論理的命題としてはほぼ同じですが、「どうしていいか分かる代わりに質問をする」というのは、言語表現としては変です。


----------

